# New torch today.



## WrenchMonkey (Feb 24, 2010)

Just picked this up today. Had the earlier model but it met with a tragic accident on a job site. It's perfect for service if your just fixing a pinhole leak or need to do a quick repair. Saves me from having to lug the big torch, around as well as my solder kit. It works good up to 11/2", 2" is pushing it but still possible. Also great for crawl spaces and attics.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I use a toolbox with my MC tank inside with an assortment of tips and all i need. then keep the B bottle in the truck incase I have alot to do or if i run out of gas.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Is it me, or does that thing hold 2 different size tanks?


----------



## choyboy (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like it does hold the tall cylinder plus the moulded case does support a couple of "Fat Boys" type cylinders too. Good idea. How much is for the Lenox unit if I may ask?


----------



## WrenchMonkey (Feb 24, 2010)

I got it for about $180.00 CDN dollars + tax, I didn't have to pay full price. one of my good friends runs the wholesaler where I bought it so he gave me a great deal.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey WrenchMonkey I see you live in New west do you work locally? Just curious because I'm working on 3 buildings ( not the towers ) at the Victoria Hill project.


----------



## WrenchMonkey (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes I do, I live right by royal columbia hospital, I work all over town. From n.van to langley and everywhere in between. I do service work mostly for commercial and corporate customers which is great because usually if theres a problem money is not a big issue, they just want the problem fixed, and fixed quick.


----------



## WrenchMonkey (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Eddie I think I did a direct reply to your acct. let me know if you got it.


----------



## WrenchMonkey (Feb 24, 2010)

never mind it just came up now.:blink:


----------



## choyboy (Feb 8, 2010)

WrenchMonkey said:


> I got it for about $180.00 CDN dollars + tax, I didn't have to pay full price. one of my good friends runs the wholesaler where I bought it so he gave me a great deal.


 
That's a great deal. I live in Vancouver, B.C. just down the street from you. Be nice to grab the same deal.:thumbup:


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

had one 2 years ago there junk


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Mike Jessome said:


> had one 2 years ago there junk


Do you mind elaborating? Which part is junk? Case, hose, torch? I don't mind Lenox products....Tell us more....


----------

